
Dentacoin: It's real and sincere, even if nobody cares - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2019/03/29/dentacoin-its-real-and-sincere-even-if-nobody-cares/
======
angel_j
This type of industry-coin idea could work if it allows the professional to
mint their own token, and the market knows how many they've put out, so buyers
can judge i.e. can this entity do that much work?, and look at previous
transaction reports. Then a service provider can decide to accept other's
tokens, by way of agreements or market value. Chances are you wouldn't do that
randomly, but through referral networks.

Whether this yields stability or profit or quality better than current
systems, who can say? For dentists, I doubt it; for sex work and illicit
trade, maybe; for freelance software development anything would be better...

